# Adressdienst verlangt 880 Euro



## technofreak (6 Dezember 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53931


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag fanden zahlreiche Betreiber deutscher Web-Domains einen
> unscheinbaren Umschlag ohne Absender in ihren Briefkästen. Darin steckt ein
> schlichtes, aber formelles Anschreiben der "DAD Deutscher Adressdienst GmbH",
> in dem um Rücksendung des ausgefüllten Formulars mit Datum und Unterschrift
> ...


 man sollte schon hinschauen und durchlesen, ob und  wo man eine Unterschrift leistet...


----------



## stieglitz (6 Dezember 2004)

Ich hab das Schreiben heute auch erhalten.
Solche fragwürdigen Angebote gibt es schon seit ewigen Zeiten.
Früher eben noch mit der Schneckenpost. Übrigens gab es damals auch schon die Nigeria Briefe. Also keine Erfindung des Internetzeitalters.
Scheint aber weiterhin ein einträgliches Geschäft zu sein.

Auf dem Anschreiben ist eine HRB Nummer beim AG Hamburg angegeben.
Wo kann man die verifizieren? 
Ich würde denen schon gern mal ans Bein pinkeln.

Wie auch schon bei Heise erwähnt, findet man hier:
http://www.ergo-film.de/6-Online/online.html
recht gute Info zu diesen ...... (Darf ich das schreiben? :-? )
Gruß
Norbert

_editiert tf/mod _


----------



## technofreak (6 Dezember 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> recht gute Info zu diesen ...... (Darf ich das schreiben? :-? )



Nope, deswegen hab ich auch Heise nicht vollständig zitiert, das könnte u.U.  als Vorwand für eine  EV oder Abmahnung 
verwendet werden, Heise könnte  sowas leicht verkraften und  wäre wahrscheinlich sogar erfreut darüber 

tf


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Anschreiben ist eine HRB Nummer beim AG Hamburg angegeben.
> Wo kann man die verifizieren?



Probiers mal > HIER <, hat sich immer wieder gut bewährt.


----------



## stieglitz (6 Dezember 2004)

Bingo!

*Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 25.06.2003. Gegenstand: Herausgabe von und der Handel mit Adressverzeichnissen. Ausgenommen sind erlaubnispflichtige Tätigkeiten jeder Art. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. *

Das alles kann man bei Ergofilm auch schon nachlesen.
Und der weis daraus seine Schlüsse zu ziehen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2004)

Die HP dieses "Unternehmens" 
http://www.deutscher-adressdienst.de/

die Seite und der Source so leer wie alles andere 


> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
> <HTML><HEAD>
> <META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=windows-1252"></HEAD>
> <BODY></BODY></HTML>


daher wohl auch kein Verstoß gegen die NUBs   

cp


----------



## stieglitz (6 Dezember 2004)

*daher wohl auch kein Verstoß gegen die NUBs  *

lass Dich blos nicht von tf erwischen :lol:


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2004)

Unter Google gibt es ja doch schon zahlreiche Meldungen zu der Firma - eine ordentlichen Firmenpräsenz sucht man jedoch vergebens. Am besten fand ich > das hier <:


			
				Bergischer Einzelhandels- und Dienstleistungsverband schrieb:
			
		

> 09.12.200*3*
> Deutscher Adressdienst GmbH...
> 
> Wie uns unser Mitglied T-Business Schwelm berichtet, ist der o.a. Verlag offensichtlich auf den schnellen Euro aus. Wer auf Schreiben dieser Gesellschaft reagiert und sich in das deutsche Telefaxverzeichnis eintragen lässt, ist schnell € 939,29 los. Auf den ersten Blick hat man den Eindruck, man halte ein Schreiben der Deutschen Telekom in der Hand. Die Telekom hat diese Werbung bereits an ihre Rechtsabteilung weitergeleitet.


Und, hat die DTAG im vergangenen Jahr was nennenswertes erreicht?


----------



## stieglitz (6 Dezember 2004)

Ich weis nicht ob die DTAG was erreicht hatte.

Aber das neue Anschreiben beinhaltet kein Mangenta mehr und ist
ganz neutral aufgemacht.

Hier ein Muster:
ergo-film

Genau das gleiche habe ich vor mir liegen.
Gruß

Warum geht der Link nicht?

"webseiten" in einem Wort schreiben, ist der Link zu lang?


----------



## BenTigger (6 Dezember 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Muster:
> http://www.ergo-film.de/6-Online/6-.../Firmen-belege/Formulare/141-dad-form-webseit    en-grab.jpg
> Warum geht der Link nicht?
> 
> "webseiten" in einem Wort schreiben, ist der Link zu lang?



Ja der Link ist zu lang. Machs doch so:

 Hier ein Muster 

nachedit:

Na du oder ein anderer hats ja schon gefixt, wärend ich dies hier schrieb


----------



## technofreak (6 Dezember 2004)

hab den Link korrigiert , die Forensoftware ist so eingestellt, dass Links nach ca  100 Zeichen 
mit einem  Zeilenumbruch abgeschnitten werden,  um das horizontale Scrolling zu begrenzen 

tf


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Muster:
> ergo-film



Naja, Link ist die Sache mEn schon aber ist sie auch verwerflich, bedenklich, strafrechtlich relevant? Gerade letzteres dürfte hinsichtlich der Täuschungshandlung auf dem Prüfstand der Behörden scheitern/durchfallen. Bleibt allenfalls die unerlaubte Werbung, da das ja auf ein Angebot hinausläuft.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ink ist die Sache mEn schon aber ist sie auch verwerflich, bedenklich, strafrechtlich relevant?



http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/stgb/__263.html


> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil
> zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er *durch Vorspiegelung
> falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt
> oder unterhält *, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


wenn das nicht darunter fällt , weiß ich nicht was unter Betrug fällt 

cp


----------



## Marie (7 November 2009)

*AW: Adressdienst verlangt 880 Euro*

Hallo, moin an alle,

es wundert mich, dass der letzte Eintrag aus dem Jahre 2004 datiert, im Internet findet man auch in den Folgejahren diese Schreiben. Und wir erhielten heute eine Rechnung über EUR 1140,02, weil mein Mann in einem Anfall von geistiger Umnachtung vor 2 Monaten so einen Wisch unterschrieben zurückgefaxt hat. Er kann es sich selbst nicht mehr erklären wieso er das unterschrieben zurückgefaxt hat ohne genau zu lesen was er da tut ausser korrigieren nur einer der total falschen Angaben.

Zum Glück kam das Schreiben an meinen Mann, der gar nicht Inhaber der Webseite und nicht zeichnungsberechigt ist. Die Anzeige steht nun unter falschem Domaininhabernamen auf der Seite der Deutschen Internet Kartei. Die machen sich also wirklich nicht die Mühe bei denic zu prüfen, wer Domaininhaber ist. 

Kann ich nun diesem tollen Deutschen Adressdienst eine Abmahnung schicken, weil er meine Daten (Domainname) mißbraucht? Gleichzeitig die Rechnung ignorieren?

Ich vermute, dass die Adressdaten dem Telefonbuch entnommen wurden. Denn nirgendwo sonst steht die Domain im Zusammenhang mit dem Vornamen meines Mannes.

Was habt ihr in der Zwischenzeit für Erfahrungen gemacht mit dieser [ edit]firma. Würde mich freuen hier aktuelle Beiträge zu finden. Ich verstehe es nicht, dass sich solche [ edit]  nicht nur 5 Jahre halten können, sondern auch noch stark die Preise erhöhen in der Zwischenzeit.  Es gibt wohl immer noch keine geeigneten Massnahmen, die solche Typen nicht mit links wegstecken und es sich trotzdem für sie lohnt weiterzumachen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2009)

*AW: Adressdienst verlangt 880 Euro*

Natürlich ist der DAD auch bei uns hier bekannt, nur finden aus diversen Gründen Betroffene dieses Forum offenbar nicht. Macht aber nichts. Es gibt einen recht aktiven Anwalt (J*S*), von dem es jede Menge Artikel im Internet gibt. Er hat auch ein Blog, da geht es derzeit u.a. um ein von DAD gewonnenes Verfahren. Tja, deutsche Richter...
anzeigenfalle.de  Firma Deutscher Adressdienst DAD GmbH gewinnt

Ein erfreulicheres Urteil (allerdings bzgl. der Formulare von 2008 ) fällte das AG Barmbek
anzeigenfalle.de  Formulare des Deutschen Adressdienst Hamburg, DAD sind auf Täuschung ausgelegt

Google mal nach "Deutscher Adressdienst" (in Anführungszeichen) oder nach dem Namen des Anwalts. Du wirst u.a. eine Seite finden, die nicht verlinkt werden soll/darf. Es ist eine Seite, die sich mit Verbraucherabzocke beschäftigt und bei der Adressbuchb... ein Hauptthema ist. Schau Dich dort mal um!

Der MDR hat zuletzt November 2008 vom DAD berichtet:
Adressverlage machen Kasse | MDR.DE

Es wird die Vermutung geäußert, dass hinter dem DAD einer der "großen Köpfe" des Arressbuchb... steckt, ein Herr L.

Während solche Herrschaften in Deutschland nicht nur ungestört ihre Geschäfte machen dürfen, sondern sogar Kritiker dieser Geschäfte öffentlich beleidigt und diffamiert werden, weht in der Schweiz ein anderer Wind:  
Luzern - Zisch Neue Luzerner Zeitung online, News aus der Zentralschweiz - aktuell rund um die Uhr

Ein bisschen mehr davon würde man sich manchmal auch hierzulande wünschen...
Bitte habe Verständnis dafür, dass in diesem Forum hier das Thema nicht groß diskutiert wird. Konkrete Beratung ist ohnehin verboten ("Rechtsberatung") und bei jeder Art von Diskussion über das Geschäftsgebahren dieser Firmen droht Ärger durch eine rechtlich angreifbare Wortwahl gegenüber diesen "Dienst"leistern""

Mit ein wenig Google findest Du aber viele Hinweise und auch aktuelle Tipps.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2009)

*AW: Adressdienst verlangt 880 Euro*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die HP dieses "Unternehmens"
> Deutsche Internet Kartei ::
> 
> die Seite und der Source so leer wie alles andere


mitterweile  nicht mehr 
Deutsche Internet Kartei ::
Nennt sich:  Deutsche Internet Kartei 

im Impressum steht dagegen DAD Deutscher Adressdienst GmbH


----------

